# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  isifa

## samantha nixon

hi
does anyone no how the pricing works for this picture site
thanks

----------


## pip_kin

i dont have a clue, i cant even get on to it something about a bad gateway, is anyone else having the same problem??!!

----------


## samantha nixon

it works fine for me theres just some great pics on there that id love if there not to dear

----------


## pip_kin

yeah its workin for me i was just typing the adress in wrong, lol!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

and it doesnt say any prices on the site

----------


## pip_kin

i dont know then, i only just worked out how to turn it into english!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

oh ok does anyone else no

----------


## billfan

Where do you find Lisa Maxwell/Samantha Nixon pictures on Isifa?

----------


## adorableangel

if you go streight on to that website click on the english flag at the top right hand corner of the webpage that will put the site in english, then type in the search bar lisa maxwell

----------


## samantha nixon

you dont have to go to english it will work any country

----------


## adorableangel

o cool, i will save myself the hassle of doing that next time then!!!

----------


## baby oranges

grrrrr . . . 

please someone help me

i've been on the isifa site, and found loads of great lisa maxwell and scott maslen pictures, but to view the enlarged pictures, it said i needed an account

so i created an account, but now when i type in 'lisa maxwell' or 'scott maslen', it comes up with 'no results found'

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  

please, please help!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

hiya
being registered is rubbish unless you want to buy them as i found that out and you used to be able to see them big with a waterimage but they have now stopped that so unless you want to buy them you cant get them big

----------


## baby oranges

thats not fair!!!

anyway, thanks for letting me know

----------

